# Problem with "view new content" help please.



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I log in, I usually hit the key "forums", then "view new content". That shows me all the new topics in one list. I love that.
Now when I log on, it won't let me do it anymore, it just says "sorry no new content...."


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> When I log in, I usually hit the key "forums", then "view new content". That shows me all the new topics in one list. I love that.
> Now when I log on, it won't let me do it anymore, it just says "sorry no new content...."


Don't know what to tell you JD, mine seems fine when following your procedure.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Could you maybe be hitting members by accident?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The first time I open a session, I always have to hit V-N-C twice. The first time, I get the "Sorry...", then the second time I get the content.

If I exit the page, then open a new page with H-T, I get the same problem. I'm using Firefox, most current release.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I fixed it. It was a problem with my settings in the left column. All good. Thanks!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

What settings did you change?

Ralph


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm having same problem


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine too....iPad, been like that for weeks


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah mine been broke forever.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok make sure you have "forums" highlighted under heading "By content type"
Have "Past 24 hours" highlighted under heading "by time period"
And under the heading "other", don't highlight anything!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmmmm, that may be the problem but I can't get it to "unhighlight" anything.....something has to be and nothing works


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Fixed mine just like JD said


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Fixed mine as well thanks Jd


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you can do it the way I did, it makes it very easy to log in and view the "hot" topics.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good job JD...I just checked mine and that is how it is highlighted.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My bookmark is to the New Content page. That is the page I saved. Opens right up to what's happening.


----------

